# Pedal repair shops in toronto



## finboy (Jun 13, 2006)

Curious if anyone here can recommend a shop to replace a basic foot switch that doesn’t charge $100/hour


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Your profile says you're in Calgary, so does Toronto matter? how about anyone who will ship?

I can ask McCormick Analog for you. He's in Ottawa area, and I've discovered he's very very good.





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## finboy (Jun 13, 2006)

Sold a pedal, switch went flaky in the mail, trying to sort it out for the buyer in Toronto without spending crazy money


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Just a standard 3PDT true bypass switch or something more esoteric?


----------



## finboy (Jun 13, 2006)

Standard switch used by ehx on their late 90’s/early 2000’s big boxes. honestly would be a 5 minute fix but the buyer is nervous about doing work himself so trying to find him an option


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

tim at superfuzz

Superfuzz Audio
(647) 728-4605








Superfuzz Audio · 1261 Dundas St W, Toronto, ON M6J 1X6, Canada


★★★★★ · Repair service




maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

DaddyDog said:


> Your profile says you're in Calgary, so does Toronto matter? how about anyone who will ship?
> 
> I can ask McCormick Analog for you. He's in Ottawa area, and I've discovered he's very very good.
> 
> ...


Calvin did the initial retube and cap job on my 2203 way back when. Nice dude.


----------

